# Pike County Illinois:



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Well after having my best day in the woods on November 4th, seeing 14 different bucks. I shot this guy on the 5th. Definitely not the biggest buck I saw but at almost 20" wide I just couldn't pass him up. Short tined, gross scored 133".


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)




----------



## Hunting18 (Jul 16, 2014)

Great Buck! I wouldn't have been able to pass that either!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Congratlations Brian, great buck!

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice buck, congrats.

Kevin


----------



## P&Y III (Jan 9, 2010)

My son and I have been hunting deer on my cousins farm, in Pike county, for the past 15 years. Many years, I've come home with that nearly $500 tag still in my pocket because I passed on some very respectable bucks waiting on something bigger that I've seen early on in the hunt. Don't have any regrets for shooting that buck. Most guys will go there entire life time without ever having an opportunity to arrow a deer of that caliber. It's a dandy. Congratulations.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a beautiful deer, I hope you are proud of your success. Many (most?) of us will never have an opportunity on such a nice buck.....especially with the bow. Congrats!

What broadhead do you use? That's a monster gash!

Jay


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

WHAMMY! Nice buck!


----------



## RML (Apr 24, 2009)

Good Buck..I'd shoot it..don't have a wide one on the wall yet..


----------

